# udisks does not find my USB drives.

## Dorsai!

Or rather all of them except my /boot/ USB flash drive.

After I plug in any sort of USB drive normally KDE's device manager pops up and I can press mount etc....

Somewhere between the KDE 4.8.1 update and now something broke and not one of my usb drives is appearing anymore in the device manager.

USB drives also do not appear in the output of "udisks --dump" or "udisks --monitor" when (un-) plugging them.

The device nodes are there though and I can perfectly mount them manually. So it is no kernel problem but rather some weird udev udsiks consolekit trouble...

I have no idea where to trace this as I haven't gotten my hands very dirty yet with all the consolekit/udev/udsiks config/diagnostic stuff...

So tell me where to look and I'll look for clues.

Any help with that would be much appreciated.

One thing I didnt find out was how my boot flash drive is different. It is formatted ext4 and (naturally) plugged in at boot. Due to a bug in my BIOS it would not boot (freezes at detecting IDE drives) when more than one usb drive is plugged in at boot time, so I couldn't try out any vfat or NTFS USB drives at boot or the system would not come up at all.

----------

## Dorsai!

Ok, strangely I found out today that "fdisk -l" gets a buffer overflow at whatever is the first USB drive attached to the system. If there is no USB drive at all it will finish normally.

Here is what I get after the last normal Harddisk block device, I have no idea though if it is useful at all:

```
*** buffer overflow detected ***: fdisk terminated

======= Backtrace: =========

/lib64/libc.so.6(__fortify_fail+0x37)[0x7fa6e7973eb7]

/lib64/libc.so.6(+0xfdd30)[0x7fa6e7971d30]

/lib64/libc.so.6(+0xfcb43)[0x7fa6e7970b43]

/opt/lib/libmediaclient.so(__openat64_2+0x13e)[0x7fa6e7e43b1f]

/lib64/libblkid.so.1(+0x1181a)[0x7fa6e7c2981a]

/lib64/libblkid.so.1(+0x11f7e)[0x7fa6e7c29f7e]

/lib64/libblkid.so.1(+0x12108)[0x7fa6e7c2a108]

/lib64/libblkid.so.1(blkid_devno_to_wholedisk+0x194)[0x7fa6e7c21844]

/lib64/libblkid.so.1(blkid_probe_get_wholedisk_devno+0x54)[0x7fa6e7c22e84]

/lib64/libblkid.so.1(blkid_probe_is_wholedisk+0x48)[0x7fa6e7c22ee8]

/lib64/libblkid.so.1(blkid_probe_set_device+0x2c8)[0x7fa6e7c231c8]

fdisk[0x405983]

fdisk[0x40609d]

fdisk[0x407946]

fdisk[0x407b3e]

fdisk[0x40309e]

/lib64/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xed)[0x7fa6e78986dd]

fdisk[0x403741]

======= Memory map: ========

00400000-00418000 r-xp 00000000 fd:00 18587695                           /sbin/fdisk

00617000-00618000 r--p 00017000 fd:00 18587695                           /sbin/fdisk

00618000-00619000 rw-p 00018000 fd:00 18587695                           /sbin/fdisk

00619000-0063e000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0                                  [heap]

7fa6e6dbc000-7fa6e6dd1000 r-xp 00000000 fd:00 23330900                   /usr/lib64/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.2/libgcc_s.so.1

7fa6e6dd1000-7fa6e6fd0000 ---p 00015000 fd:00 23330900                   /usr/lib64/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.2/libgcc_s.so.1

7fa6e6fd0000-7fa6e6fd1000 r--p 00014000 fd:00 23330900                   /usr/lib64/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.2/libgcc_s.so.1

7fa6e6fd1000-7fa6e6fd2000 rw-p 00015000 fd:00 23330900                   /usr/lib64/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.2/libgcc_s.so.1

7fa6e6fd2000-7fa6e7249000 r--p 00000000 fd:00 35301368                   /usr/lib64/locale/locale-archive

7fa6e7249000-7fa6e724d000 r-xp 00000000 fd:00 20545564                   /lib64/libuuid.so.1.3.0

7fa6e724d000-7fa6e744c000 ---p 00004000 fd:00 20545564                   /lib64/libuuid.so.1.3.0

7fa6e744c000-7fa6e744d000 r--p 00003000 fd:00 20545564                   /lib64/libuuid.so.1.3.0

7fa6e744d000-7fa6e744e000 rw-p 00004000 fd:00 20545564                   /lib64/libuuid.so.1.3.0

7fa6e744e000-7fa6e7456000 r-xp 00000000 fd:00 38750883                   /lib64/librt-2.14.1.so

7fa6e7456000-7fa6e7655000 ---p 00008000 fd:00 38750883                   /lib64/librt-2.14.1.so

7fa6e7655000-7fa6e7656000 r--p 00007000 fd:00 38750883                   /lib64/librt-2.14.1.so

7fa6e7656000-7fa6e7657000 rw-p 00008000 fd:00 38750883                   /lib64/librt-2.14.1.so

7fa6e7657000-7fa6e766f000 r-xp 00000000 fd:00 38750901                   /lib64/libpthread-2.14.1.so

7fa6e766f000-7fa6e786e000 ---p 00018000 fd:00 38750901                   /lib64/libpthread-2.14.1.so

7fa6e786e000-7fa6e786f000 r--p 00017000 fd:00 38750901                   /lib64/libpthread-2.14.1.so

7fa6e786f000-7fa6e7870000 rw-p 00018000 fd:00 38750901                   /lib64/libpthread-2.14.1.so

7fa6e7870000-7fa6e7874000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

7fa6e7874000-7fa6e7a0d000 r-xp 00000000 fd:00 38750896                   /lib64/libc-2.14.1.so

7fa6e7a0d000-7fa6e7c0d000 ---p 00199000 fd:00 38750896                   /lib64/libc-2.14.1.so

7fa6e7c0d000-7fa6e7c11000 r--p 00199000 fd:00 38750896                   /lib64/libc-2.14.1.so

7fa6e7c11000-7fa6e7c12000 rw-p 0019d000 fd:00 38750896                   /lib64/libc-2.14.1.so

7fa6e7c12000-7fa6e7c18000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

7fa6e7c18000-7fa6e7c3c000 r-xp 00000000 fd:00 20545540                   /lib64/libblkid.so.1.1.0

7fa6e7c3c000-7fa6e7e3c000 ---p 00024000 fd:00 20545540                   /lib64/libblkid.so.1.1.0

7fa6e7e3c000-7fa6e7e3f000 r--p 00024000 fd:00 20545540                   /lib64/libblkid.so.1.1.0

7fa6e7e3f000-7fa6e7e40000 rw-p 00027000 fd:00 20545540                   /lib64/libblkid.so.1.1.0

7fa6e7e40000-7fa6e7e4d000 r-xp 00000000 fd:00 9011312                    /opt/lib/libmediaclient.so

7fa6e7e4d000-7fa6e804d000 ---p 0000d000 fd:00 9011312                    /opt/lib/libmediaclient.so

7fa6e804d000-7fa6e804e000 r--p 0000d000 fd:00 9011312                    /opt/lib/libmediaclient.so

7fa6e804e000-7fa6e804f000 rw-p 0000e000 fd:00 9011312                    /opt/lib/libmediaclient.so

7fa6e804f000-7fa6e8071000 r-xp 00000000 fd:00 38750905                   /lib64/ld-2.14.1.so

7fa6e8235000-7fa6e823a000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

7fa6e8243000-7fa6e8244000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

7fa6e8244000-7fa6e824b000 r--s 00000000 fd:00 23224642                   /usr/lib64/gconv/gconv-modules.cache

7fa6e824b000-7fa6e824c000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

7fa6e824c000-7fa6e826e000 r--p 00000000 fd:00 20422705                   /usr/share/locale/de/LC_MESSAGES/util-linux.mo

7fa6e826e000-7fa6e8270000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

7fa6e8270000-7fa6e8271000 r--p 00021000 fd:00 38750905                   /lib64/ld-2.14.1.so

7fa6e8271000-7fa6e8272000 rw-p 00022000 fd:00 38750905                   /lib64/ld-2.14.1.so

7fa6e8272000-7fa6e8273000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

7fffc5033000-7fffc5054000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0                          [stack]

7fffc505a000-7fffc505b000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 0                          [vdso]

ffffffffff600000-ffffffffff601000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 0                  [vsyscall]

```

My guess would be, that somehow udisk crashes/stops at the same place and all other drives are ignored. Might this be a kernel issue after all? I will try a kernel in the 3.1 line and hope that this somehow fixes my problem.

----------

## Aquous

Looks like a glibc issue.

I notice this weird library '/opt/lib/libmediaclient.so' in the backtrace. Do you know what that is?

----------

## ultraincognito

Does the blkid work alone?

----------

## Dorsai!

blkid alone works fine.

GParted also crashes (without any console messages), strangely even without any USB devices present. It keeps scanning the drives and then just goes down...

 *Quote:*   

> Looks like a glibc issue. 
> 
> I notice this weird library '/opt/lib/libmediaclient.so' in the backtrace. Do you know what that is?

 

Yes, that belongs to my sundtek DVB-C USB stick. It uses a userspace driver via usbfs. Strangely every application now tries to preload that lib. That is a known issue though and on the sundtek page it sais it should not cause any problems. It is a known problem but not problematic. All other applications this happens with (basicly all) run fine and I've been seeing this for much longer than the USB problem.

Specify glibc issue? I recompiled it, but that didnt help? What further info can I give you?

----------

## toralf

 *Dorsai! wrote:*   

> Somewhere between the KDE 4.8.1 update and now 

 Find suspicious packages with a command line like this 

```
grep -e '>>> emerge' -e '::: completed' -e '>>> unmerge' /var/log/emerge.log | perl -wne '@arr = split (/:/, $_, 2); print scalar localtime ($arr[0]), $arr[1];'
```

----------

## Dorsai!

thanks for your suggestion, sadly its not that easy as in this particular issue "suspicious" is rather undefinde.

I already walked through emerge.log by hand and did not find anything (except the udev-181 update, but that was after the problem appeared) that I was able to connect to my problem. So either none of the packages are suspicious or all of them are, depending on how you pick your definition. rolling back all changes is only a last resort as I have to use the system at the moment.

----------

## ultraincognito

don't use the udisks and for an automounting use the udev... is it bad variant?

----------

## Dorsai!

 *ultraincognito wrote:*   

> don't use the udisks and for an automounting use the udev... is it bad variant?

 

firstly, i dont use automount, only usermount, secondly I do not get to decide how KDE implements its "mounting as a user" concept.

For the time being I just mount my stuff as root. But in the long run I want to find the problem. Using something different is not an option.

----------

## Dorsai!

Also, I find this appearing at boot:

```
udevd[3212]: worker [3222] terminated by signal 6 (Aborted)

udevd[3212]: worker [3222] failed while handling ´/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-5/2-5:1.0/host8/target8:0:0/8:0:0:0/block/sdg/sdg1´
```

might be related.

Edit:Or rather: Is clearly related, although it offers no new information...

----------

## OPelerin

I'm having the same issue. since few days and one of the package upgrade - automouting is not working anymore

----------

## OPelerin

I've found the solution here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7066722.html

works for me

----------

